# Kimbo Slice, Ken Shamrock fail drug tests at Bellator 149



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

> Kimbo Slice and Ken Shamrock both failed drug tests at Bellator 149, MMA Fighting has learned.
> 
> Slice and Shamrock had banned substances in their system per the results of pre-fight drug tests. Bellator 149 took place Feb. 19 in Houston, Texas, multiple sources said.
> 
> ...


Well looks like Shamrock won't get that fight overturned...but the good news is Slice/Dada is now a NC.

So let's start pushing for *Kimbo Slice vs Dada 5000 II - settle the score*.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

John8204 said:


> Well looks like Shamrock won't get that fight overturned...but the good news is Slice/Dada is now a NC.
> 
> So let's start pushing for *Kimbo Slice vs Dada 5000 II - settle the score*.


Yeah lets do it!

Only this time lets do in in a back yard. Where they both belong.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

No no no, you put that fight on PPV, you put it in the cage. You let both men bring in their entourages and you put an electric chair in the middle of the ring.






Kimbo Slice Kimbo Diet Pepsi, Kimbo Orange Crush, Kimbojulius vs Dada 5000, Dada 4000, Dada 3000 and Jeff.

1 million bu...no 2 million buys easy


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Honestly i hate drug cheats but why bother testing these guys. Its a freakshow fight with zero impact on real MMA who cares what they are on.

Kimbo and Ken could have roids and TRT from breakfast lunch and dinner and still would get starched by any semi serious fighter.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Clearly when you watched Kimbo fight Dada you thought to yourself...right there...that guys performance has been enhanced by drugs.


----------

